# Decoy Anchors



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

It's that time of year to start getting the duck hunting gear ready. I have mushroom style and egg anchors for sale, the 4oz. egg and 4oz mushroom style are $7.50 dz. and the 6 oz. mushroom $8.00 dz. 
Call to order 801-967-5429.


----------

